# Wood Stacking Methods



## Cross Cut Saw (Jun 2, 2012)

So I've seen several methods to stacking wood and I was wondering which is most effective for getting it dry, or if they're all about the same and it's a preference of space and time?

I have access to lots of pallets so getting it off of the ground is no problem, but I won't have time to build a wood shed out of any of them before I need to get it stacked...

My plan was to stack it on the pallets in an alternating pattern of 3 or so pieces and just go up to about 4ft. since I have kids.  I did this with the first 1/2 cord I got in March and it's just sitting there nice and neat.

However I've seen lots of photos of people stacking their wood flat between two towers of wood or poles at the ends of those stacks.  This method looks preferable due to the ease of just laying the pieces on top of each other instead of building a more elaborate alternating stack.

I've got a nice fully exposed sunny space about 16' wide x 6' deep that gets very good air movement through it and I want to stack 2 cords in it.

Photos and suggestions VERY appreciated!

Thanks again!

-Joe


----------



## Stax (Jun 2, 2012)

A single row stacked off the ground and in the wind is the best approach.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jun 2, 2012)

This should make you really happy lots of wood pics here ! We started out by stacking on face cord holders but they used way to much space then moved to pallets square stacked then to poles stacked nice then to .. well you get the picture ! We have stacked every way possible that I can think of and it all dries the same as long as the sun and wind can get to it. Wood really just needs to be split stacked and given time to dry ( at least a year 2 is better ) well thats all. the stacking is really whatever works best for your space and ease of use. Check out the pictures and you will get a good idea from them.

https://www.hearth.com/gall/v/MiscWoodpiles_Splitters_etc/

Pete


----------



## Tigg (Jun 2, 2012)

I was also curious of stacking methods myself. I dont have much space.
Thanks for the link Pete, I'll spend some time going through them to get some ideas.


----------



## buggyspapa (Jun 2, 2012)

Check out some of these. On some of your Maine competition's website... http://mattscoffee.com/woodpile-photos.php?osCsid=4f2e7398ded869504aa323979cf34024


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 2, 2012)

This:




Turned into this





A little more




And some from this year. Still not done with this one.





If you look at the second picture you can see the ends of the poles we put under the wood. This works much better than pallets and cost nothing.

We usually stack in 3 rows together. They are 4 1/2' high and 10' long. Most are covered with old galvanized roofing but we've experimented with other coverings. One there is covered with rubber roofing. I also have some wood that was cut in 2010-2011 that we stacked and have not covered it. The reason is simply that we have not done this for a while and wanted to try it again to see if any difference. For sure the wood is darker and it feels pretty light but it will be a couple years before we get to that stuff unless we sell it.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 2, 2012)

I have single stacks in racks I built (like Stax, but with brackets)

When in rounds, I place on Landscape timbers, 2x4's, or 4x4's.. Still stack single row waiting for splitting.


----------



## bogydave (Jun 2, 2012)

Most effective:
Off the ground, in a single row, in a full sun & good breeze area.

"PapaDave" has that one nailed. Best for drying!
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/last-of-the-log-load-part-2.76339/



I'm doing mine with 2 rows on pallets with about 6 - 12" in-between the rows, in full sun & wind.




*"I've got a nice fully exposed sunny space about 16' wide x 6' deep that gets very good air movement through it and I want to stack 2 cords in it."* :

3 rows of 16" split lengths, 4' high 16' long is 2 cords. That leaves an room for 12" of space between the row to help drying (air circulation).

I tie the rows together with a 1" stick ( near the ends & middle, about 1/3 from the top" that goes thru all the stacks for stability. Sometimes the gap makes them a little wobbly & the sticks reduce the wobble.


----------



## katwillny (Jun 3, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> This:
> View attachment 68002
> 
> 
> ...


 
So thats how you look like Dennis. My wife says she pictured you older and not us "upright". She says you are a handsome devil. hahahaha. I guess from hearing about your surgeries and the fact that you are always sitting on a crate I guess she pictured you different.


----------



## onetracker (Jun 3, 2012)

nope - 

i won't be showing my stacks in the same thread as they guys.


----------



## Stax (Jun 3, 2012)

Dexter...that third shot (rounds) is probably one of the most "salivating, wood obsessed, love looking at rounds" pics I have ever seen.  Great job.  I'd frame that one if it was mine.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 3, 2012)

Stax said:


> Dexter...that third shot (rounds) is probably one of the most "salivating, wood obsessed, love looking at rounds" pics I have ever seen.  Great job.  I'd frame that one if it was mine.



Thanks. I have 18 logs left that I have to buck up from my last Log Load. Then I have to split it all.. 90%-95% Ash..


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 3, 2012)

Yup Kat, that is me with the Carhartts and also a Woodstock vest. I was a tired puppy when those pictures were taken.


----------



## Wood Duck (Jun 5, 2012)

I think whatever method allows the most air space is the best. The single-row stacks that most of the pictures show are easy to make, but I wonder if criss-crossing the entire stack would allow more air movement and thus better drying. There are not many guys who have actually tried both ways a few times and collected some data to show which one is best.


----------



## n3pro (Jun 5, 2012)

Best method, nope but it's the best I can do.  Limited space.  4 cord, on single row of pallets which is three rows of 15 - 18 inch splits, sun most of the day and the most open for wind.


----------



## amateur cutter (Jun 5, 2012)

onetracker said:


> nope -
> 
> i won't be showing my stacks in the same thread as these guys.


 
Yea, me either.

Hey Dennis, looks like you might be gettin a little short on firewood there. A C


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 5, 2012)

I did a little more cutting today and stacked some more rounds...


----------



## infinitymike (Jun 5, 2012)

Stax said:


> Dexter...that third shot (rounds) is probably one of the most "salivating, wood obsessed, love looking at rounds" pics I have ever seen. Great job. I'd frame that one if it was mine.


 
Yeah man I really love that pic also.

I sent that pic to my friend with the subject box "I'm not alone but he's better"




By infinitymike at 2012-03-14


----------



## infinitymike (Jun 5, 2012)

Heres my stacks 2 foot splits by 10 feet long by 6 feet high almost a full cord per rack.

The rack against the garage is 30 feet long

I only have three of the free standing ones with the plywood and blue tarp on top but have room for 6 more.

Plus the rounds behind the camper turned into a 4 foot by 20 foot by 7 foot high stack.
Then I had to move the camper for some more rounds!


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 5, 2012)

infinitymike said:


> Heres my stacks 2 foot splits by 10 feet long by 6 feet high almost a full cord per rack.
> 
> The rack against the garage is 30 feet long
> 
> ...



Very Nice.... Lots of Good Wood there


----------



## bogydave (Jun 5, 2012)

n3pro said:


> Best method, nope but it's the best I can do. Limited space. 4 cord, on single row of pallets which is three rows of 15 - 18 inch splits, sun most of the day and the most open for wind.


 
That's what we all do , "best we can" with what space we have. 

Some mighty god looking stacks of wood posted here. 

Dexter & mike; when will you split?  (& you are strong guys with good backs). My back hurts just looking at the size of some of those rounds youns stacked.  Does make a pretty picture.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jun 6, 2012)

Mine's not as purty


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 6, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> Yea, me either.
> 
> Hey Dennis, looks like you might be gettin a little short on firewood there. A C


 

Ya, we might run out in another 7 or 8 years....


----------



## tfdchief (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## infinitymike (Jun 7, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Dexter & mike; when will you split? (& you are strong guys with good backs). My back hurts just looking at the size of some of those rounds youns stacked.  Does make a pretty picture.


 
Thats all split now. It filled all those racks and gave me the stuff in the driveway.
And yes some of that was stupid heavy. It was all oak!! Believe or not I am 45 and had back surgery when I was 30.
Amazingly, I have had not back problems and I still frame houses like a knuckle head and now lift rounds that are probably heavier than any piece of framing lumber


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Jun 7, 2012)

Got 3 cords stacked yesterday, one is in the back yard, two are in rows at the end of the driveway, I think I'm gonna put another two rows in front of these...
Thanks for the inspiration, some of you really have an unbelievable amount of wood to burn!



	

		
			
		

		
	
             Turned into


----------



## Woody Stover (Jun 7, 2012)

Bath Maine Burner said:


> Got 3 cords stacked yesterday, one is in the back yard, two are in rows at the end of the driveway,


The kids around here won't work that hard, not for a cracker and a bag of jelly beans... 

Seriously, good job...let the drying begin!


----------



## schweinlin (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm a noob with his first stove. I'm finding out that it's all about the wood. *insert joke here*
I'm setting up an area to keep everything elevated and stacked in a single row. I have little sun around my house that's not in the front yard, so I can't really stack in the sun. Does sunlight hitting the wood make that much of a difference, or will my attention to wind direction suffice?
Also, is it better to keep the top covered and forget about it, or cover it when it's raining and uncover when it's dry?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Schweinlin.

I've said it over and over that air circulation is the key to drying wood. We stack wood many times without sunlight and have done it even before we got our 3 years ahead. We never had a problem with wood drying so long as it got some wind. 

So, to answer your question;  maybe. It will depend a lot on what kind of wood you are trying to dry and don't forget it needs to be split in order to dry. In your situation, I would highly advise that you get no oak for your first couple of years because it takes so long for that to dry. Try to get wood that can dry in a year or less. For next fall, I'd stick with soft maple if you can get it. Silver maple too. If you can find some dead or dieing ash, great. Same with elm. 

In your area, I would advise top covering the wood simply because you get so much rain. I've always noticed how storms tend to follow the Ohio river which means you'll get a lot more rain than a lot of folks. So top cover but be sure to not cover the sides. 

I also think it is a bit foolish to uncover the wood when the weather is dry then cover when raining, then uncover again. Top cover it and forget about it. There is already enough work getting the wood ready and you don't need more. Just relax and let Mother Nature do her work and she is good at it too. 

Good luck.


----------

